# Eldar units, are they worth it?



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

So new to eldar and im greatly enjoying building and painting my new army but I have a few questions concerning units and to why they arent being used. 
So my first question is Swooping Hawks, they seem amazing to me! They dont scatter due to herald of victory, they can shoot fairly far for Eldar troops, and they can leave the board at anytime and reapear, seems like a great unit to hop onto Objs!

Striking Scorpions, they have 3 attacks on the charge, they have mandilbaters as another attack who ever is in base to base, 3+ save and have out flank! That seems like a great unit to always have! put it in a waveserpent and thats a nasty unit to have hitting you from sides or rear!
Wraithfighter, never seen them used but reading the profile they seem amazing.

So there may be reasons that people dont take them but I dont know the reasons, if someone could just give me some general thoughts on the units that would be great, dont want to buy units that end up being very poor lol


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Swooping hawks are fantastic, and almost nothing is better at culling masses of light infantry. The only problem is... Warp Spiders are practically as good at culling light infantry, and better at culling heavy infantry/rending MCs/killing vehicles etc, and are nearly as mobile... to say nothing of more survivable.

Warp Spiders beat out Swooping Hawks the vast majority of the time. With the ability to move in the movement, shooting (before or after they shoot), _and_ assault phase... they have all the mobility you need. Their S6/7 Monofilament guns will tear apart whatever you want them to. Sure, you might not blind a squad of 50 Imperial Guard with your sunlaser, and don't scatter wherever you deep strike--those are the only advantages Swooping Hawks have on Warp Spiders.

That said, with 7e, Swooping Hawks' ability to reach far objectives is not to be discounted. Still, by all the other ways Warp Spiders outweigh them...

Striking Scorpions, on the other hand: a melee unit in a shooting edition. They're decent, definitely, and that Exarch can take some nasty gear, but more often than not they'll lose to dedicated enemy melee units (Death Company, Monstrous Creatures, etc) rather than beating them. As a player who has fought his fair share of Eldar, I hate to say it, but getting more Warp Spiders, Wraithknights and Wave Serpent will serve you far better than getting Striking Scorpions. Heck, the Wraithknight can serve you as a melee unit, still; it'll certainly do better against 80% of units than the Scorpions would... and is much more survivable _and_ can still shoot a Suncannon or D-weapon or whatever.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The Striking scorpions are great at taking out light infantry and non-melee-oriented infantry. The only reliable unit to take on dedicated CC-units are harlies, the avatar or wraithunits.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

All Eldar melee units are awful, with the exception of the Avatar who is simply mediocre, and the Wraithknight, which is a shooting unit that happens to punch things really well in combat too.

Oh, and Seer Councils on Jetbikes. But many people will refuse to play/bitch continously should you try to field one.

The reason why is the fact that you cannot Assault after Infiltrating on Turn 1, cannot assault after arriving from Reserve, and cannot assault after disembarking from even a stationary Wave Serpent. Combine it with low strength (Banshees), low survivability (Harlies) and an inability to hurt high-armour targets (Scorpions) as well as Toughness 3 across the board... it doesn't end well against decent players.

In most armies if I wanted to max out my FA slots then I'd take 1 unit of Hawks and 2 units of Spiders. The Large Blast AP4 Barrage at BS5 from the Exarch is golden combined with their new scoring status, but mass S6/S7 with Rending still has much greater damage potential vs a wider array of targets.


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

What about wraith blades I personally love them, and you rarely see them in peoples lists! most units cant handle the high toughness in combat.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Wraithblades with glavies are great against MEQs. They compensate their moderate I with high T. With axe and shield you'll do good but take casualties against TEQs. But both are only true if you make it into combat. Better used as a counter unit in your backyard or as a bodyguard for your farseers.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Some very good input! so Sadly maybe I wont field Scorpions. I think Hawks is something I will be taking though and Maybe Spiders as well, for 5 Spiders 95pts and Hawks 80pts for 5. so maybe till take 10 for 160 and blast some infantry, throw some grenades, then jump away after they shoot. I like how this army can be so mobile! and What about the flyers? never see anyone use them


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

These are the kind of things I noticed when I got the most recent Eldar Codex and they kinda make me sad, I don't like wraiths, I like Aspect Warriors. So really in most of my recent games I've been trying to experiment with the various aspects to try and make them work. A lot of the problems I've encountered are a result of range. A lot of the Aspects are very fragile (T3 3+ armor save doesn't count for much against real shooting) and simultaneously short ranged so it's hard to get them to shine. All too often I find myself getting charged by units I cant deal with before I get my perfect shooting phase off. Really I think I need to work on my deployment and planning ahead to make a Beil-Tan list work.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Samules said:


> These are the kind of things I noticed when I got the most recent Eldar Codex and they kinda make me sad, I don't like wraiths, I like Aspect Warriors. So really in most of my recent games I've been trying to experiment with the various aspects to try and make them work. A lot of the problems I've encountered are a result of range. A lot of the Aspects are very fragile (T3 3+ armor save doesn't count for much against real shooting) and simultaneously short ranged so it's hard to get them to shine. All too often I find myself getting charged by units I cant deal with before I get my perfect shooting phase off. Really I think I need to work on my deployment and planning ahead to make a Beil-Tan list work.


What I hope to do is have my dire avengers in groups of 10 then have them in a waveserpent, have them move up the board, then when the enemy is with in 18" hop out then have 20 shoots hitting the enemy then my running to cover or something after. That leaves them to choose at shooting at my transport which isnt something you want to leave sitting there, or go after my unit. What do people not like about wraiths? the Blades i can understand cause if they are in a transport they cant assault after they disembark, but the wraith guard have that S 10 ap 2, a group of 5 will kill any vehicle or MC.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Take DA in minor squads. 5 or 10 they due just as fast. Wraithguard, take scythes. InstaKill on 6s and eats anything in squads.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=125107

This may be of some help. 90% of it is still relevant in 7th.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sethis said:


> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=125107
> 
> This may be of some help. 90% of it is still relevant in 7th.


Thanks some great info! So walkers really worth taking that many?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I do think Walkers are one of the most overlooked units in the codex. They are very good when used on a table with decent Line of Sight blocking terrain - being able to shoot and then scoot up to 6" with a reroll to completely protect them from harm.

A few things in that tactica need work to bring it up to 7th Ed (changes to psychic powers, allies, changed opinions on a few units etc), will try to get it done when I have time.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sethis said:


> I do think Walkers are one of the most overlooked units in the codex. They are very good when used on a table with decent Line of Sight blocking terrain - being able to shoot and then scoot up to 6" with a reroll to completely protect them from harm.
> 
> A few things in that tactica need work to bring it up to 7th Ed (changes to psychic powers, allies, changed opinions on a few units etc), will try to get it done when I have time.


Well I have two walkers now, I might get a third, Was thinking of each having a scatter laser, then Having a bright Lance on each as well. I play against a Tau Player I hate and I need ways of taking out his missle pod dudes, Riptide and that tank of his...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Wraithknights are a solid answer to all of those units. Fire Dragons in fast moving Serpents are another.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Wraithknights are a solid answer to all of those units. Fire Dragons in fast moving Serpents are another.


Ya planing on have 5 WraithGuard with a warlock in a serpent and turboing 24" then next turn disembarking and blasting any tank or warlord infront of them with 5 s10 shots.


----------

